# Pet Pigeon Housing?



## littlebirb (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello ! Im new here, and I registered in order to ask about my choice for pigeon housing. Im hoping to buy one male (Or so I think?) satinette pigeon. Im not sure if they're on the larger scale but, Im only wanting one to give me company as I study from home and well, have something to take care of. (Lonliness is a hell of a curse.) Anyways, I was looking through pigeon cages, though they mostly looked like generic parrot cages that BARELY have enough room for a parrot. So, I decided to look at rabbit hutch's. (Please keep in mind I do need enough room to set it on my desk, so the hutch cant be that large.. I could set it on the ground but Im afraid of my pigeon perhaps being spooked when people walk in, not knowing whats going on, along with the fact I'd rather not try to lead my pigeon into getting under my bed. And Ive seen a couple of posts about users using dog cages but, the only reason Im actually strictly against dog cages is because most of the time they're very large, and the smaller scale ones tend to be more compact and Im afraid of not being able to adjust things easily if I need to. I can easily add platforms into a rabbit hutch, but the one I picked does have wired flooring, which Ill probably have to find a way to get rid of that completely and just leave the tray. Not sure what Im going to do but Im sure I can figure that part out. Im only wanting to know if the cage would be suitable for him. Heres the cage Im hoping to purchase for him: Please click me!
I have about everything else set up, Ive done my homework on basic needs for him, and also, is it fine to only have one pigeon? As I dont see too many topics on that. I will always be there to company him, but Im not sure if pigeons crave the affection of another pigeon..
Also, Im going to assume theres no way for a underage girl to get the permits or whatever to own a mourning dove..? As its always been in the back of my head but I never did much research on it.
Sorry for the long post, but thank you in advance for whom responds! 
Also, if requested, I can take pictures of my desk and under my bed so you understand the issue. But only if asked!


----------



## PalomaPuff (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm not sure if a pet pigeon would appreciate a cage that has all those walls? Pigeons like to have good vantage points, and I think the hutch with just one wire panel to look out of might not be ideal for them. With large washers and hanger bolts, you could add platforms to dog crates fairly easily. Does the cage absolutely have to be on your current desk, or can you have a separate stand?

And no, in the US mourning doves are a protected species and are not domesticated, and I don't think they would make as nice of a companion as a domestic pigeon.


----------



## littlebirb (Apr 8, 2017)

PalomaPuff said:


> I'm not sure if a pet pigeon would appreciate a cage that has all those walls? Pigeons like to have good vantage points, and I think the hutch with just one wire panel to look out of might not be ideal for them. With large washers and hanger bolts, you could add platforms to dog crates fairly easily. Does the cage absolutely have to be on your current desk, or can you have a separate stand?
> 
> And no, in the US mourning doves are a protected species and are not domesticated, and I don't think they would make as nice of a companion as a domestic pigeon.


Ahh, I never thought of that with the walls. And really, I have only 2 other options. On the floor, on a smaller-than-my-desk nightstand, and I explained why I prefer it not being on the floor. I could always find a way to prevent him from going under my bed but, I worry.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Just tell them its a pigeon.


----------



## littlebirb (Apr 8, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Just tell them its a pigeon.


Ahaa, I think you misunderstood.
Im afraid of the Pigeon being afraid of seeing a door be pushed open without warning and walking in, im not sure how they would react but, the first time I had cockatiels with a cage on the floor, they didnt take too nicely to it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That hutch is much larger than many of the metal dog crates. I use them for my pigeons when they are inside. They're great for a pigeon cage, and would fit on your desk much better than that hutch. You can get them like 30 inches long by 18 deep. You are right in not wanting him on the floor, as by instinct, they don't feel safe on the floor, and want to be high up. As far as having an open cage with no walls, they actually prefer to have a towel maybe covering the back and one side. Generally the side where he roosts. They do like a little area where they can have some privacy. 

Having said all that, I don't think pigeons make the best house pets. They are very messy eaters as they like to toss seed all over when picking out what they like, and they do molt feathers, which can be a lot. And they really are happier in pairs. Pigeons live to pair up and build a nest and raise babies. They do need a lot of out of cage time to be happy and get exercise. And satinettes are on the small side.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster said:


> Just tell them its a pigeon.


That might be kind of hard if you need to bring him to a vet for something.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I use indoor rabbit cages for my house pigeons and they work well. Plenty of room for them to flap their wings and I make nest caves at one end. They're only in them at bed time and if I go out and they're quite contented in them too.


----------



## littlebirb (Apr 8, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> That hutch is much larger than many of the metal dog crates. I use them for my pigeons when they are inside. They're great for a pigeon cage, and would fit on your desk much better than that hutch. You can get them like 30 inches long by 18 deep. You are right in not wanting him on the floor, as by instinct, they don't feel safe on the floor, and want to be high up. As far as having an open cage with no walls, they actually prefer to have a towel maybe covering the back and one side. Generally the side where he roosts. They do like a little area where they can have some privacy.
> 
> Having said all that, I don't think pigeons make the best house pets. They are very messy eaters as they like to toss seed all over when picking out what they like, and they do molt feathers, which can be a lot. And they really are happier in pairs. Pigeons live to pair up and build a nest and raise babies. They do need a lot of out of cage time to be happy and get exercise. And satinettes are on the small side.


Ahh, I personally think all birds are quite messy in one degree or another, as my cockatiels would push seeds around to get their favorite all the time and kick seeds out, and Im aware of the molting so it never was too much of an issue for me, but I am truely afraid of him craving maybe a another pigeon's company, even though Im a bit afraid to have two since Ive never housed them before.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those cages that Freda uses does keep a lot of the mess inside the cage because of the high sides.


----------



## littlebirb (Apr 8, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Those cages that Freda uses does keep a lot of the mess inside the cage because of the high sides.


Ill look into those cages to keep down the mess then I assume (Outside of the cage mess atleast) Thank you everyone for responding though.


----------

